# 1986 Rockhopper tire clearance



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

I built up a an '86 Rockhopper frame with mostly stock/period components (Saturae rims, Specialized hubs, Sugino AT cranks, Mountech derailleurs, slingshot stem w/ Specialized bars. etc) 

I tried using a set of Schwinn Moab 26x1.95 tires on this bike, but the tire is too wide for the rear and rubs on the chainstays. The frame is not bent and tracks straight, but it seems only able to accept narrow 1.95" width tires (the Moabs are wide for 1.95's) or smaller. The same tires fit perfectly on my '82 Stumpjumper. What gives? 


Craig


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

I have an early rockhopper, 85 or 86, and it came stock with panaracers, and they are skinny.


----------



## LeiniesRed (May 24, 2006)

I just put a 2.4 mutanoraptor on the front and a 2.1 wierwolf on the back. (I just grabbed what was laying in the garage.) There is 60mm of space on my 1986 Rockhopper. 

Sorry ScottyMTB, but those Panaracer XC 150s were looking really bad after I put just 50 more miles on 'em. The rubber has turned to coal  The sidewall checks are now full on cracks and there are even cracks ACROSS the tread! It MIGHT be OK for a few mopre rides, but I like the look and feel of the fat tires. I'll keep an eye our for period correct stuff, but for now, I'm rollin' current skins.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

No worries. I guess I really didn't look at them that closely. Sorry about that. Did you determine it was an 86? I thought it was 85 because of the components. I referenced firstflightbikes.


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

LeiniesRed said:


> I just put a 2.4 mutanoraptor on the front and a 2.1 wierwolf on the back. (I just grabbed what was laying in the garage.) There is 60mm of space on my 1986 Rockhopper.


I'm surprised you could fit a 2.1 on the rear. Some tires, regardless of the size marked, are wider or narrower than others of the same size. I tried using a set of Schwinn Moabs, which have aggressive knobs. The rear rubbed on the stays. I'll measure the clearance on mine to see if it's different.

I'll try to post some pics of my Rockhopper this weekend. It's bright red with white decals. Most of the parts came off of a Stumpjumper Sport that was too small for me to ride, so it's a mostly stock bike.

Craig


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

You should post a pic of the one you got from me so everybody can see what a good painter I am. That one is actually bright red with white decals underneath just like Craig's.


----------



## LeiniesRed (May 24, 2006)

I dunno what year it is. I know I like riding it. 65 miles on it so far. No big deal on the panaracers. I rode in today on the 2.4 and 2.1 tires. Ahh bliss. caught 3 roadies, but lost 3 roadies too. Something about riding a bike that is older than their 3 bikes combined, with tires was wide as all of theirs combined and pulling them up-grade. They didn't have their lunch and clothes on racks either. 

Here is ScottyMTB's paintjob.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Paint Job*

I used to paint camoflauge on communications equipment boxes when I was in the military. Back then we used a really dark pattern to match our planes, the MC-130 Combat Talon "Black Birds". Later, they went to a Nato camoflauge which was lighter.

I trust firstflightbikes. 86 all the way. I just checked.

1986 Rockhopper Cro-Mo DB Cro-Mo Specialized steel Shimano Deore XT Shimano Deore XT Specialized sealed nut Saturae X28 Crossroads Shimano Deore XT Shimano Deore XT Specialized Touring ST2 26/36/46 Shimano SX Shimano Deore XT Specialized alloy riser Shimano 600 14/30 Specialized alloy Red or Blue


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

*Some pics of my '86 Rockhopper*

Here are the specs:

Wheels: Saturae X-28 with Specialized sealed hubs,nos IRC Racer X-1 Pro tires
Crank: Sugino AT, 46/36/26, with Shimano PD-MX15 pedals
Derailleurs: Rear, Suntour Mountech, Front, Suntour AG Tech, with Suntour Power thumbshifters.
Bars/stem: Specialized X-1, Sugino slingshot stem
Brakes: Shimano Deore XT (first gen) with Deore XT levers

Saddle/seatpost,etc: Avocet Touring, Kalloy Uno seatpost, and Specialized quickrelease.

Leinies/Scotty, I like the paintjob. It reminds me of a Ritchey Commando:thumbsup: o.

Craig


----------

